# LIMA MAZAMORRERA!!! by me :D



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*Bueno el nombre lo dice, por mi trabajo muchas veces salgo a la calle, bueno no siempre pero si lo hago tomo fotos.

Son con mi cell, así que no pidan mucho ya que no llevo la otra cámara, pero de seguro algún día lo haré, gracias de antemano a todos aquellos que apreciaran mis fotos y comentaran y tambien a los que entraran a ver mis fotos, las miraran pero ni diran ni J*

*Basicamente es lo que mis ojos ven, así que habrá de todo, malo y bueno okas.*



*Empezemos.*


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Deberias darle un espacio a tu bolsillo y llevar camara.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Pues yo voy a algunas zonas para hacer cosas referente a mi trabajo y andar una cámara y sacarla es mucha vaina, bueno las fotos están ahí si les gusta bien y si no sorry.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Una cámara en el bolsillo siempre es necesaria, no te molestes es en buena onda. Slds !




Libidito said:


> Pues yo voy a algunas zonas para hacer cosas referente a mi trabajo y andar una cámara y sacarla es mucha vaina, bueno las fotos están ahí si les gusta bien y si no sorry.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Gracias por el consejo 

Como dije anteriormente, algunas veces llevaré mi cámara, pero las fotos tampoco estan malas.


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

Buenas fotos Libi, buena con el paseo por LimaLimon.

Podrian ir facil a muestra urbana. Harto comercio y retail.

Aunque algunos c.c. bien telas.










*Sería espectacular si el Husares fuese de este tamaño.*


----------



## un mexicano (Mar 21, 2005)

Lo queme gusto delas fotos de Libidito..es que psa la ciudad si tnta pose..como realmente es y sele ve enla vida cotidiana


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

^^

Exactly, es lo que yo veo al pasar por la calles limeñas del día a día, o cuando me siento en un parque, mañana no sé que veré, pero de seguro traeré mas fotos


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Obvio, están buenas las fotos y se agradece el esfuerzo de darse el tiempo de tomarlas mientras uno chambea. Que sigan las fotos !



Libidito said:


> Gracias por el consejo
> 
> Como dije anteriormente, algunas veces llevaré mi cámara, pero las fotos tampoco estan malas.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Están buenas las fotos. Las del Camino Real me trajeron buenos recuerdos. 

Espero que tengas más fotos.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Gracias por los comentarios!


----------



## Luism90 (May 23, 2009)

Me gustaron tus fotos,este thread tiene mucho potencial.
Extraño salir a tomar fotos en las calles de Lima.
Saludos


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Buena variedad de fotos .


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

Buenas tomas, sería bueno que también pusieras tus apreciaciones, ya que, si no me equivoco, regularmente vienes a Lima.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

^^

Bueno estoy viviendo en Lima, no sé hasta cuando, quizás despues me vaya al sur.

Y mis comentarios, pues siempre he venido a Lima, así que he tenido la oportunidad de verla cambiar desde los 80 hasta hoy en día, el cambio es notorio, pero creo que lo peor de todo es el trasporte Público y el tráfico.

Miraflores y San Isidro son al menos para mí, los distrito mas cheveres, al menos ahi me siento a gusto.


----------



## A380_luis (Jan 15, 2008)

Qué bueno, ojalá que te quedes hasta la inauguración del metro.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

A380_luis said:


> Qué bueno, ojalá que te quedes hasta la inauguración del metro.


Si de hecho.


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Es que aun no conociste de fondo Barranco jeje



Libidito said:


> ^^
> 
> Bueno estoy viviendo en Lima, no sé hasta cuando, quizás despues me vaya al sur.
> 
> ...


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

¿Estás viviendo en Lima, Libidito?

Me encantó tu foto del Centro Cívico; lo haces lucir más alto de lo que es.


----------



## Romeo2201 (Mar 31, 2009)

jjrge96 said:


> Perfecto para nuestro TIMES SQUARE


jaja..pense en tokio tb.Siempre evito ir a Gamarra, pero parece que esta interesante. Me dare una vuelta un dia de estos.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*Estuve con mucho trabajo por eso no pude postear mas fotos pero aqui regreso con mas!!!*
*
Le agregare la musica de Chic - Good times, por que estoy viviendo good times en Lima*


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

Buenas fotos Libidito, donde queda ese Telepizza?


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

¿Y de què era el reportaje?


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

chikobestia said:


> Buenas fotos Libidito, donde queda ese Telepizza?


Benavides.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Inkandrew9 said:


> ¿Y de què era el reportaje?


Es un pata de Habacilar que te da un microfono preguntadote sobre la copa America, para que despues te pase corriente por el micro, pero yo agarré el micro de la parte hecha de polímero y así no me pasó corriente


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Me encanto esta foto!!*


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Todo bien, chéveres las fotos, pero, ¿Gatos? ¡No otra vez!


----------



## un mexicano (Mar 21, 2005)

jejeje la última de los edificios y la de los gatos es buenísima!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

CHIMUCHIK said:


> Todo bien, chéveres las fotos, pero, *¿Gatos? *¡No otra vez!


:rofl:

Es que son graciosos!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Libidito said:


> Es un pata de Habacilar que te da un microfono preguntadote sobre la copa America, para que despues te pase corriente por el micro, *pero yo agarré el micro de la parte hecha de polímero y así no me pasó corriente *


¡Oh! ... làstima ¬¬! ...xD!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

^^ es que el es ingeniero de materiales... que habil pues jeje =P


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> ^^ es que el es ingeniero de materiales... que habil pues jeje =P


:cheers:


----------



## Gunther Doig (Jul 4, 2011)

me gustaron esas fotos del jiron de la union aunque se nesecita una buena baldeada de l piso porque esta todo sucio desde ahce meses se ve todo negro y cuando cae agua de lluvio se hace barro paracse que la villaran nunca a camoinado por ahi


----------



## skycrapercity8 (Jul 12, 2011)

Que lastima el centro de Miraflores, cada vez hay mas medianeras. Ojala destruyan esos edificios y construyan edificios mas decentes. Toda esa zona necesita una remodelacion:bash:


----------



## skycrapercity8 (Jul 12, 2011)

Y el jiron de la Union necesita urgente una remodelada. Ese piso esta feo. Deberian empedrar todo eso para realzar las construcciones historicas asi tambien como colocar maceteros con ficus y arbustos que hacen falta


----------



## David Savarese (Sep 10, 2009)

CHIMUCHIK said:


> Todo bien, chéveres las fotos, pero, ¿Gatos? ¡No otra vez!


ES QUE SABER RICO...!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

:crazy:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

A Libidito le gusta el gato sancochado como a La Bartola jajaja :jk:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

_¡No, mi amorrrr ... !_

:rofl:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## skycrapercity8 (Jul 12, 2011)

El centro de Lima- Cercado necesita una remodelacion urbana urgente


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

Muy buenas fotos, Libidito. Gracias por compartirlas.

Me pregunto si la Municipalidad de San Isidro ha visto el estado de algunas de sus pistas. Es una vergüenza.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*RETOMO ESTE THREAD CON ALGUNAS FOTOS QUE CAPTÉ*


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

^^


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

jajaja tan buenas las fotos libidito


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

^^

Gracias!


----------



## angelex69 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Yo he caminado por ahí y es hermoso.*


----------



## tokitoD (Jan 17, 2011)

*y estas fotos de cuando son ???*


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

tokitoD said:


> *y estas fotos de cuando son ???*


Varios dias, entre varias semanas

Aprox. entre Agosto y septiembre.


----------

